# TTs on air



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

post them here. 
whore them out. 
motivate me.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Soon, veddy soon.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

6T1 said:


> Soon, veddy soon.


 a (not so) little birdie told me  

make sure you post up pics here rene :thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes he emailed me the link earlier today, i'm sure Shawn will post pics up.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

can ppl post were they got thier setups??? price would help too but im only if you want to. also a little review of how if drive comfort vs performance. i just want a better idea of what it's like. also videos would be more impressive for this thread 

just saying


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ 20" LMs?


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

You asked for it


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

MOAR!!! 


just finished unpacking the auto pilot management setup. 
front and rear bags won't be in until next week probably... i'll be updating my air ride build thread in the air forums in a day or 2  

install starts tomorrow


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

awesome dude! Get to it! :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

my easy street ecu just took a crap on me! its the worse when youre stuck on the floor


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

damn tt's look good on bags.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> ^^ 20" LMs?


 No, Norm had 19" LMs, but he managed to find a way to get the rears low as f*ck. No idea how he did it, but he has always had one of the sickest TT's around.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i dont think hes lower than me..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i dont think hes lower than me..


 not even close... your TT looks much lower  

19" wheels and even 18s depending on tire size and you get hung up on the fenders. 

are we going to play like the mk4, 5, and 6 boys and whip out the measuring tape to prove manhoods? :laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i dont think hes lower than me..


 He's pretty low, even when he put 18's on and was even lower. Put some 19's on instead of stock 17's and then start seeing where you sit compared to everyone on 19's. It's easy to be low on stock 17's when they are sunk into the wheel wells as much as they are.


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

JamaicanTT said:


>


 you pull that full votex kit off very nicely... :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

im not big baller to just throw on 19's why dont you throw on your stock wheels and see how low you get?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

trixx said:


> are we going to play like the mk4, 5, and 6 boys and whip out the measuring tape to prove manhoods? :laugh:


 im down lol !


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> He's pretty low, even when he put 18's on and was even lower. Put some 19's on instead of stock 17's and then start seeing where you sit compared to everyone on 19's. It's easy to be low on stock 17's when they are sunk into the wheel wells as much as they are.


 im not big baller to just throw on 19's why dont you throw on your stock wheels and see how low you get?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> im down lol !


 a double entendre. cute. 

lol 

i want more pictures!!


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks like Votex front, but what skirts are those? 



Neb said:


>


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

^^ votex as well


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been waiting for this thread to be a reality! MOW POST YOUR DAMN TRUNK SETUPS YOU LAZY BASTARDS ummm I mean please?:laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have been waiting for this thread to be a reality! MOW POST YOUR DAMN TRUNK SETUPS YOU LAZY BASTARDS ummm I mean please?:laugh:


 here's a mock up of my trunk setup 




























the ports of the tank and all the fittings sit below the hatch popper assembly. the compressors all sit nicely below that  

the floor is being raised exactly 1/2" and will hardly be noticeable... best yet... once i disconnect the air lines running to each corner and the power cables and the harnesses to the auto pilot ECU, the entire assembly, tank compressors, manifolds come out in one piece


----------



## TeaTea (Feb 2, 2011)

here is my contribution


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Rollin








aired out


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

love those wheels ^^


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> are we going to play like the mk4, 5, and 6 boys and whip out the measuring tape to prove manhoods? :laugh:


I think we should play this game. coils vs air ride 

_*runs and orders parts to lower the front more*_


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

6T1 said:


> Rollin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome rene :thumbup: congrats!

are pics of my management setup:

on the kitchen floor 





































in the hatch... note the square cutout on the upper part... the auto pilot ECU will be visible through there for easy access to see any trouble lights in case there are any... the factory floor will still fold down and hide the setup when not servicing or showing it off 


















my bags have landed and are on route for pickup later today...

front setup will be on tomorrow, rears and frame notch by wednesday


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

cant wait to see it done! rear is looking sick trixx!

a lot cleaner and neater than mine, i just got a new ecu, so maybe its time for a new rear setup


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

GoshGengstout said:


> You asked for it



sick! what are the specs on the wheels ?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> cant wait to see it done! rear is looking sick trixx!
> 
> a lot cleaner and neater than mine, i just got a new ecu, so maybe its time for a new rear setup


i pulled an all nighter and worked all through the day....

but she's pretty much done... management needs some cosmetic touches still ad the who car needs a head to toe detailing


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE!!!!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Awesome mate, congrats!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

that looks AWESOME! god i need air!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOVE it Jimmy. sorry I couldn't make it out yesterday but we need to hook up for a shoot soon :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

trixx said:


> i pulled an all nighter and worked all through the day....
> 
> but she's pretty much done... management needs some cosmetic touches still ad the who car needs a head to toe detailing


dude! sick ! 

i did the same exact thing! me and my friend started at 2am and finished at like 9am in the morning! so much fun! lol


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Looks awsome Jimmy, great job.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

thanks for the compliments guys :beer:



Neb said:


> LOVE it Jimmy. sorry I couldn't make it out yesterday but we need to hook up for a shoot soon :beer:


:laugh:

no worries dude... 

let me know when you're free and we'll have another BBQ/detail day and hop out somewhere to take pics :thumbup: 



bklnstunt718 said:


> dude! sick !
> 
> i did the same exact thing! me and my friend started at 2am and finished at like 9am in the morning! so much fun! lol


with all the management already in i got started at 6pm tuesday after a full day of work and had the fronts in and working by 10am the next morning... then off to see [email protected] to finish up the rear install

i have to show u guys the trick install with the XL front struts... the strut studs were moved and the factory strut bar studs were drilled out and now the strut studs pass through and both both the struts and factory strut brace using the factory holes... its pretty dope

i was on my feet for 38 hours straight 

and one more for the thread... i posted a few mroe new ones in the fortitude gallery


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave: Post details please...

Brand
Price
Your Opinion on Ride Comfort
Photo of Installed Tank
Photo of the Highest Setting

Thank you!


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> :wave: Post details please...
> 
> Brand
> Price
> ...



Brand - Bagyard Fo Life!!!
Price - 1600 for bags that were never installed, just front and rear bags. Had my management from my old car. Got lucky!
Your Opinion on Ride Comfort - Awesome
Photo of Installed Tank -




Photo of the Highest Setting - I've honestly never tried airing it all the way up, no reason to. But I drive at 40 and only hit my exhaust, at 60 I can pretty much clear any speed bumps etc. I honestly drive more worried about dinging my wheels on a hole rather then bottoming out.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys are killing me. I'm trying to be thrifty and you keep teasing me with your bagged out suspensions. I'm saving for wheels!!!!


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

GoshGengstout said:


> Photo of the Highest Setting - I've honestly never tried airing it all the way up, no reason to. But I drive at 40 and only hit my exhaust, at 60 I can pretty much clear any speed bumps etc. I honestly drive more worried about dinging my wheels on a hole rather then bottoming out.


Thanks for the info. Hope others reply as well. As for the maximum ride height, a simple search on YouTube yielded this video so I have a pretty good idea...


----------



## dubbed_bora (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi guys, just wondering what you have done to get the backs down as I have heard that you have to do a little welding and drilling through the control arm?

Can't wait to get a TT and some air suspension just waiting to get the Bora sold


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm still debating of whether I should go air on my TT 

But here is the trunk setup of my other car


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pretty ****ing nice eace:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

GoshGengstout said:


> Photo of the Highest Setting - I've honestly never tried airing it all the way up, no reason to. But I drive at 40 and only hit my exhaust, at 60 I can pretty much clear any speed bumps etc. I honestly drive more worried about dinging my wheels on a hole rather then bottoming out.


wow... 
the new mk4 air lift XL struts run at very low pressures.
35psi up front gets me just low enough to tuck front tire and 37psi rear with my AH1s gets me to match the fronts.

30psi front and 32psi rear and i'm tucking all the tires and its still driveable on flat ground without turning.

anything higher than 40psi all around and i'm almost at stock ride height... the low pressures are nice because i can play quite a bit before the 5 gallon tank needs to fill


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

All sexy:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


that's gold :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I like this pic:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Trixx, you are totally laying frame dude  looks sweeeeet.

Charlie


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

6T1 said:


> Rollin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picture of the setup?


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

1.8tipgls said:


> picture of the setup?


These are the only pics taken while doing it all.









































http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4317614_100000504035380_1095314_6631086_n.jpg


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

trixx said:


> post them here.
> whore them out.
> motivate me.


This one qualifies for TTs "off" air and Minis "on". LOL

cheers


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

6T1 said:


> These are the only pics taken while doing it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all in the trunk??


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

1.8tipgls said:


> thats all in the trunk??


No it's all underneath where the top sits when it's down. I have the whole trunk still.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

6T1 said:


> No it's all underneath where the top sits when it's down. I have the whole trunk still.


really?? can u take a pic
if u take the lining out it opens up all that room?


----------



## m solo (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn our cars look awesome aired out. Good job fellas


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

1.8tipgls said:


> really?? can u take a pic
> if u take the lining out it opens up all that room?


I posted the pics of it all, you have to pull the interior out to get to it all. Not sure what lining you are talking about.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

6T1 said:


> I posted the pics of it all, you have to pull the interior out to get to it all. Not sure what lining you are talking about.


I ment of an installed pic, would like to see how big of a trunk you still have left.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

1.8tipgls said:


> I ment of an installed pic, would like to see how big of a trunk you still have left.


None of it is in the trunk, it's behind the seats under where the top sits when it is down. There's space between the inside and the trunk basically where the cd changer and cubby pockets are and where the bose amp and some other modules are at. It wasn't easy to do , but I didn't want to lose any trunk room.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

6T1 said:


> None of it is in the trunk, it's behind the seats under where the top sits when it is down. There's space between the inside and the trunk basically where the cd changer and cubby pockets are and where the bose amp and some other modules are at. It wasn't easy to do , but I didn't want to lose any trunk room.


ohhh wow :beer::beer:
gotcha now, wasnt sure what u ment at first lol
thats awesome


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm bumping this so all the new guys who are in here with air ride can post their cars


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio said:


>


Nice wheels Morio!

What are they?

Where in TX are u?


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

will be joining the air community soon everything should be showing up tomorrow 

heres the build thread link will updated as progress is made 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5605080-project-low-teetee


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Converted2VW said:


> Nice wheels Morio!
> 
> What are they?
> 
> Where in TX are u?


Thanks!!! Wheels are kinesis k28s and I am located in the Austin area......


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Morio said:


> Thanks!!! Wheels are kinesis k28s and I am located in the Austin area......


Well Morio, they are absolutely dope bro! 

I'm in Houston...let me know when you get tired of them


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Converted2VW said:


> Well Morio, they are absolutely dope bro!
> 
> I'm in Houston...let me know when you get tired of them


Thanks man!! I appreciate it.... and I loved these wheels since the mid 90s...not sure I am going to give them up... especially with a pcar in my near future :beer::beer: but if I do I will send ya a pm:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool Thanks!
They are just an outstanding set...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

not my style


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pure white interior?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It looks that way


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Figured I would bump this so all of the new guys on air could add their cars and pics:thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Figured I would bump this so all of the new guys on air could add their cars and pics:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

peter139 said:


> not my style


Dont care for wheels but sits really nicely!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Dont care for wheels but sits really nicely!


That's putting it nicely. looks like a nice car though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> That's putting it nicely.


:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> That's putting it nicely. looks like a nice car though.





idwurks said:


> Dont care for wheels but sits really nicely!



The interior needs to be seen!! I would love more detailed shots of itic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Found some more bagged ones


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Here are a few of mine. Still waiting on my wheel spacers, but you get the gist.

Sorry to pic whore, just excited to have it all done...for the most part


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

anyone on air running 9.5 wide up front?


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Few updated pics with spacers on and such in the photo booth at work. My girlfriend ordered me a Cupra lip for my birthday, so that should be here soon too.


----------

